# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Mist maker/fogger/humidifier - which & where to get?

## ralliart12

Hi fellows. I'm looking to get one of the above, but the purpose is actually to create a _consistent, humid & high-moisture_ environment for a planted tank that is currently being deployed using the "_Dry-Start_" method (aquatic plants grown in emersed manner).

So I suppose any one of the above (in the subject field) will serve my purpose adequately? Since mist/fog will make an enclosed environment damp when left on for some time?

I intend to place the equipment within an enclosed _2-foot_ tank; equipment will be connected to a timer power outlet. It will be activated for half-an-hour intervals intermittently throughout the day.

May I know where I can get one of these equipment, any recommended models, approximate pricing & whether I can get them in the _West side_?

_N.B. preferably the item should have a small physical footprint as almost half my base is already planted & due to scaping I cannot change the formation of my substrate.

If the mist/fog can be forced to creep at close to ground level, it'll be even better as I'm trying to moisten the leaves of carpeting plants._

----------


## eviltrain

an easy way is to use a atomizer for those water features display. you have to place the atomizer in a container filled with water. Cover the top of the tank with a piece of glass or acrylic. 

what i did last time for DSM is cover the top with cling flim, use a high pressure spray bottle (fine mist) to spray inside the tank every night. it works the same for me.

----------


## ralliart12

> an easy way is to use a atomizer for those water features display...


Are you referring to those Feng Shui / Geomancy water movement structures found in houses?




> ...you have to place the atomizer in a container filled with water...


Oh, that's how they work...fully, or partially submerged? Most important of all, any brand-names/model to recommend & their pricing?




> ...Cover the top of the tank with a piece of glass or acrylic...


Yup, even using my current method, my setup is already sealed with a piece of acrylic when not bein sprayed.
*



> ...what i did last time for DSM is cover the top with cling flim, use a high pressure spray bottle (fine mist) to spray inside the tank every night. it works the same for me.


That's what I'm using now. But I feel my HC are drying out too fast during the course of the day. Such that one spray session in the morning & one spray session at night isn't the best way to go about it.

So wanna try a method that's more "regulated".

P.S. actually I did asked a similar question in another sub-forum, but I suspect vivarium keepers may have some equipment I can use.

----------


## eviltrain

hmm. shouldn't be. mind post a photo of your fts? 
is your soil not wet enough?
that time when i did DSM, i planted emerged form of HC. all grew very well lei.

----------


## ralliart12

> hmm. shouldn't be. mind post a photo of your fts?...


Hi, perhaps I get back to you on this later? This is because I'm in the midst of organizing the observed data of my tank; probably will be better if I can present to you in a more chronological manner the "progress" (or lack thereof) of my tank. 




> ...is your soil not wet enough?
> that time when i did DSM, i planted emerged form of HC. all grew very well lei.


Unsure; appears that everyone's DSM implementation has been met with resounding response/results. Mine hasn't; hence I'm trying to find mechanisms to improve the situation.

_Is the fogger/mist maker a bad idea?_

----------


## delhezi

I don't think its a that good of an idea. Singapore's humidity is high enough for a lot of things, all Singaporeans can testify to that.

----------


## eddy planer

If you want a Mist maker/fogger/humidifier for your flora in a closed 2-foot tank, that's easy. Since you live in the wild west, try "Cash Convertor" to source humidifier. You need to modify to create fogging image. Use flexible hose or hose from the outlet of the humidifier to the your 2 ft tank. 

The question is how much humid does your flora need? If that is aquatic flora, which required a consistent moist, then this humidifier, however, you really need to the top-up water tank in every 6-8hrs. Hope this will help you.

----------


## John Broadhead

> Hi fellows. I'm looking to get one of the above, but the purpose is actually to create a _consistent, humid & high-moisture_ environment for a planted tank that is currently being deployed using the "_Dry-Start_" method (aquatic plants grown in emersed manner).
> 
> So I suppose any one of the above (in the subject field) will serve my purpose adequately? Since mist/fog will make an enclosed environment damp when left on for some time?
> 
> I intend to place the equipment within an enclosed _2-foot_ tank; equipment will be connected to a timer power outlet. It will be activated for half-an-hour intervals intermittently throughout the day.
> 
> May I know where I can get one of these equipment, any recommended models, approximate pricing & whether I can get them in the _West side_?
> 
> _N.B. preferably the item should have a small physical footprint as almost half my base is already planted & due to scaping I cannot change the formation of my substrate.
> ...



Hi, I am one of the largest distributors of Mist makers in North America. One of my distributors owns a large pet store. He uses pond foggers in all of his open top aquariums, and terrariums without any problems. 
You can find my mist makers at thehouseofhydro.com They are the best deal out there. I throw in all kinds of extra. Check us out!

----------


## John Broadhead

Attachment 37737
Hey, 

John again, from TheHouseofHydro.com - I grabbed a picture of one of his tanks while I was at his store. I figured you might want to check it out. This is one of his display tanks, the mist makers haven't ever caused a problem with the water temps, or health of his fish. 

If anyone has any questions, feel free to contact me through my site. I have been working with mist makers for almost 8 years now, and have a good bit of experiance with them. 

There are also water fogger video's and mist maker buying guides available for you.



Hope this helps you out, 
John 
The HOH

----------


## leonard6july

> Hi fellows. I'm looking to get one of the above, but the purpose is actually to create a _consistent, humid & high-moisture_ environment for a planted tank that is currently being deployed using the "_Dry-Start_" method (aquatic plants grown in emersed manner).
> 
> So I suppose any one of the above (in the subject field) will serve my purpose adequately? Since mist/fog will make an enclosed environment damp when left on for some time?
> 
> I intend to place the equipment within an enclosed _2-foot_ tank; equipment will be connected to a timer power outlet. It will be activated for half-an-hour intervals intermittently throughout the day.
> 
> May I know where I can get one of these equipment, any recommended models, approximate pricing & whether I can get them in the _West side_?
> 
> _N.B. preferably the item should have a small physical footprint as almost half my base is already planted & due to scaping I cannot change the formation of my substrate.
> ...


I hope this is not coming too late and you have bought the mist maker. I tried using a mist maker in a small vivarium and after leaving it switched on for a day while I was out, it turned the water unpleasantly hot. Probably not a good thing to do considering the already hot climate.

----------


## John Broadhead

> I hope this is not coming too late and you have bought the mist maker. I tried using a mist maker in a small vivarium and after leaving it switched on for a day while I was out, it turned the water unpleasantly hot. Probably not a good thing to do considering the already hot climate.



I probably should have mentioned that. If you are working with a small amount of water, it will not dissipate the heat fast enough. If you are using a small terrarium it is best to use a timer to keep your temps correct. It's also pretty easy to make an external unit that just drops the fog into the tank. http://www.thehouseofhydro.com/build...aker-unit.html These can be made without a fan, and only using gravity to feed the tank the fog. You will just have to play around with the container that you are using. The fog is heavier than air and will pour out of a lower edge. 

Hope this helps, 
John

----------


## johnchor

hi guys 

why dont just use a rainbar to create RAIN instead of mist makers?
i think the rainbar will also helps to cool down the tank by evapourations.

----------


## Zenith82

I suggest to buy a misting system like Mist king or Exo Terra Monsoon, to create humidity and same time lower tank temperature. Mist maker and fogger will help if it's release from top to bottom. Rainbar will be too wet, plants might rot. Misting system can slowly play with the timer and misting duration to adjust to the correct conditions. As we are facing the hot season now, you can increase the misting periods and duration to maintain humidity too. Just ensure you layer and irrigate the substrate to prevent water logging.

----------


## nicholasliao

Whats the price of a simple misting system?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenith82

A misting system price ranged from $200+ to $300+.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Ralliart12, drop by GC. They are carrying Mistking systems and I am personally using 5 sets.

Depending on your requirements, the basic is from SGD$280++.

Value for money, silent and presentable.

----------

